
Telegram is the hot new source for pirated content - campuscodi
https://theoutline.com/post/4143/telegram-is-the-hot-new-source-for-illegal-downloads
======
justherefortart
You know you're getting old when the new piracy medium is 5 years old and
you've never looked at it :-/

Gramps here still over on alt.bin.juarez.

